# Looking for any info on this Haughs wood stove



## Dragonmama (Aug 24, 2019)

I have a Haughs stove, Model 42335 according to the plate on the back. It was in the house when I bought it, and I've been searching for quite a long time but  can't find any information about it. I found out that Century bought the brand, but I've looked at every picture they have and can't find this model. I need to buy gasket for the doors, but don't know what size since there was none. and the gasket I used last year kept falling out. Not sure if that was a gasket issue or the cement I used. And it might be a long shot, but I would love to find parts for the blower motor, and a manual would be awesome too.  Any help would be very appreciated!
These are not my own pictures, I found the identical stove advertised for sale and copied them












Haughs 42335



__ Dragonmama
__ Aug 23, 2019


















Haughs 42335 front



__ Dragonmama
__ Aug 23, 2019


----------



## Shipster (Oct 22, 2019)

Dragonmama said:


> I have a Haughs stove, Model 42335 according to the plate on the back. It was in the house when I bought it, and I've been searching for quite a long time but  can't find any information about it. I found out that Century bought the brand, but I've looked at every picture they have and can't find this model. I need to buy gasket for the doors, but don't know what size since there was none. and the gasket I used last year kept falling out. Not sure if that was a gasket issue or the cement I used. And it might be a long shot, but I would love to find parts for the blower motor, and a manual would be awesome too.  Any help would be very appreciated!
> These are not my own pictures, I found the identical stove advertised for sale and copied them
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same unit in my home. Bought it new from Sears. Attached is a copy of the English Manual.


----------



## EastCoastBurn (Aug 23, 2021)

Just bought a house with this exact model, had a couple late spring models but plan on using it for weekends/cold nights here in Atlantic Canada for the upcoming winter. 

How do you manage air flow with the screws? Do you close one fully and then adjust the other? How efficient is the stove? Do you have trouble keeping the glass clean?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Blazzinghot (Aug 24, 2021)

I have a Haughs wood stove different model.  I would like to see the inside of your stove  towards the top.  It will help us to see what kind of secondary burner system this stove has if any. And a picture with the doors open towards the top to see what kind of air flow system they have above the glass.


----------



## EastCoastBurn (Aug 24, 2021)

Do these pictures help?
 Should I have the glass sealed in any way? It's simply held in by the bolts

and there is red residue as if it was caulked at some point.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Aug 24, 2021)

Yes those pictures are very helpful.  The manual was also helpful as it shows to some degree how the stove is built. As far as a blower your stove may have a plate on the back which is removable for you to attach the blower fan.  If your stove still has the plate you can get a generic stove fan and cut the hole the size you want to fit the metal plate on the back.  It can be easily cut with an angle grinder.  Or if the plate on the back is missing you can still buy a generic fan for wood stoves and by some sheet metal to fill in the gaps and make it work.  I doubt very much you will find the original fan and if you do it will be expensive.

Take an old piece of the rope gasket with you to the stove shop and they will get you the right rope and casket cement. I like to use Ace in my area as they have many rolls of casket rope. You can also get the new gasket material for the window when you find someone that has the gasket rope.  

It is a very nice looking stove but note as  efficient as the newer stoves as  it does  not have secondary burn system which means you will burn more fire wood and put more smoke into the air.  Just a heads up as you might want a little newer stove in the future.  It will save on fire wood and you will get longer fires in the stove.

As for the glass window it does not appear that you have any air wash system over the window so the glass will not stay clean as long as a more modern stoves.


----------



## EastCoastBurn (Aug 25, 2021)

There is nothing in terms of sealent around the windows, I took them out and cleaned them so they are just sitting in the doors at the moment. 

Does your stove have the side screws as a damper?


----------



## Blazzinghot (Aug 25, 2021)

Yes there should be similar gasket material to the  rope for the door but flat. It is like a  gasket tape that is flat and pre-glued to wrap on both sides of the glass. See video. Some glass windows have the flat gasket rope on one side towards the door but I prefer the double sided.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Aug 25, 2021)

I just looked at your pictures again and you air comes into the stove from those two large caps that twist on the sides of the stove. This is what is called your primary air intakes which adjust the temp of the stove. You start the stove up with these open and then start turning them down as the stove heats up to regulate the temp.  My stove has the air intake coming in over the window to keep it clean. With most wood stoves they keep making improvements on them and yours seems to be an older model. If you have the money you should look into getting a newer new or used stove. I just purchased a nice EPA rated stove for $175.00 on Marketplace which has the window air wash system and the fancy secondary burn tubes. I will be installing it today. If you have the time you might watch some videos on secondary burners for wood stoves. They also have what is called the catalytic wood stoves which another learning curve.


----------



## EastCoastBurn (Nov 15, 2021)

So I have had a few fires so far. Dipping into negative temps here during the night in Atlantic Canada. I realize it's an older stove but I find I'm going through wood quite quickly. 

I'll add two decent splits, then maybe one more after an hour and I find after 4 hours I'm down to a minimum of coals. Would a stove pipe damper help? Should I be using more wood, it's a pretty large fire box. I find the screws hard to really cut back to a lazy flame without going out. 

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Blazzinghot (Nov 16, 2021)

Wow that is cold weather and yes the this older stove as you noted is not as efficient.  Yes, a damper will help. How large of area are you trying to heat with this stove? It could be that the stove needs to be on high for the space you are heating especially in that cold of weather.  It has been years since I have burned wood in a stove like this but you should have plenty of air from those two side air intakes. You need to get a good hot fire going to create a good draft and then get a good bed of coals and add wood then try to adjust the side air intakes.  You try turning them down very slowly as it takes time for the stove to adjust. 

Hopefully some others here can help because as stated it has been years since I used a wood stove like yours.


----------



## EastCoastBurn (Nov 16, 2021)

My home is a pretty standard split entry, the minisplit upstairs handles the main level pretty good. The woodstove just keeps the basement toasty and helps heat upstairs. It's definitely keeping the room warm as I can get our living room in the basement up to 25c easily. My main concern was the speed of which I am going through wood, prolonged burn times and getting used to the damper screws. I find it hard to get to the middle ground between roaring and smoldering


----------



## Blazzinghot (Nov 17, 2021)

With your stove being in the basement you are getting you should be getting a very good draw from you chimney. A damper certainly would help in your case. Try to keep the fire so that is has some flame but not to much or course you will need more heat pending on the weather.  A smoldering fire with this wood stove will create allot of creosote. This stove will burn allot of wood that is just the nature of these older stoves. If you haven't already you might want to check this out as begreen shares how to use these older stoves.  





						Installing and operating an old stove
					

This is a helpful guide for installing and running pre-UL tested stoves.  http://nasdonline.org/335/d000132/proper-installation-operation-and-maintenance-of-a-wood.html




					www.hearth.com


----------



## Hoytman (Nov 18, 2021)

Do a search in the forum for “Solarwood” which were made by Haugh’s and you will see a couple threads I have with pictures. Likely the predecessor to the stove in this thread.


----------



## Blazzinghot (Nov 18, 2021)

Hoytman,  interesting read on these two forums. I have never heard the name "Solarwood" before, until now for these stoves. It would have been nice if the moderators could have changed the title to your thread as it would have helped people wanting to know about Haugh's wood stoves.


----------



## Hoytman (Nov 18, 2021)

Search results for query: Solarwood
					






					www.hearth.com
				




Now those threads and this one are linked together and hopefully someone else will see them when searching.

Hopefully we can build upon the Haugh’s story here and elsewhere.  We will as long as people keep asking and we keep documenting what we find with information as well as pictures.

I was going to sell my Solarwood, but I have decided to hang on to it for awhile longer. I’m going to totally refurbish it to like new again.  I have some removable modifications planned for it as well.

I like that fact that as old as the stove is (I still have no clear date on it) that it has a blower as well as the ability for natural convection should the blower fail in a power outage. There are plenty of other stoves out there that have this similarity and Lopi is but one.

There are some things I don’t like about it, but the free movement of convection air makes up for any downfalls the stove might have.


----------

